# Insurgents Getting Wasted



## Ravage (Dec 3, 2007)

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=WKAxmyRau4E[/ame]

AH-64 baby >:{ God I'm glad we are on the same side...


----------



## CAL (Dec 3, 2007)

Instant death, fucking wicked!  BTW, the calibration of the machine gun in the second set seemed off.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 3, 2007)

CAL said:


> BTW, the calibration of the machine gun in the second set seemed off.



As usual, always a film critic in the house..........lol


----------



## rv808 (Dec 3, 2007)

Beautiful video.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 4, 2007)

Friggin OUTSTANDING Video....

You can run... but you'll just die tired.... ;)


----------



## 104TN (Dec 4, 2007)

And here I was expecting to see some guy in a turban doing a keg stand.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 4, 2007)

rick said:


> And here I was expecting to see some guy in a turban doing a keg stand.



Here's one:


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 4, 2007)

rick said:


> And here I was expecting to see some guy in a turban doing a keg stand.



Me as well!


----------



## JBS (Dec 4, 2007)

Excellent video.

Some of that video (at least one segment) almost looked like it was filmed from a GROUND BASED camera, although I can't be sure.  

Truly awesome.


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 4, 2007)

Man those guns ships must be a long way off considering how totally oblivious they are until the round start falling. 20 or 30mm  from the gun ships? Nasty stuff.


----------



## pardus (Dec 4, 2007)

20mm from the Apache.

Beautiful footage!


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 4, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> 20mm from the Apache.
> 
> Beautiful footage!



Some of those seemed bigger (not the obvious 105 stuff) and farther away than an Apache no? C130 gun ships perhaps? Big ass video game with real BGs, amazing stuff.


----------



## pardus (Dec 4, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> Some of those seemed bigger (not the obvious 105 stuff) and farther away than an Apache no? C130 gun ships perhaps? Big ass video game with real BGs, amazing stuff.



Yeah there were more than the 20mm gun used.


----------



## Olive Drab (Dec 4, 2007)

you mean like the 30mm cannon on the Apache? ;)  





pardus762 said:


> Yeah there were more than the 20mm gun used.


----------



## 104TN (Dec 4, 2007)

Some of that looked like the 20 on a Bradley.


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2007)

rick said:


> Some of that looked like the 20 on a Bradley.



I believe the Brad carries a 25mm.


----------



## pardus (Dec 4, 2007)

yep.


----------



## 104TN (Dec 4, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I believe the Brad carries a 25mm.



Right you are.


----------



## pardus (Dec 4, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> you mean like the 30mm cannon on the Apache? ;)



:doh:


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 4, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> you mean like the 30mm cannon on the Apache? ;)



what's 10mm among friends? :)

Do any of the 20  or 30 mm rounds have explosive charges on impact or are they strictly kinetic killers? Seemed like some explosions going on there, not including the obvious big stuff like the 105.


----------



## Olive Drab (Dec 4, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> what's 10mm among friends? :)
> 
> Do any of the 20  or 30 mm rounds have explosive charges on impact or are they strictly kinetic killers? Seemed like some explosions going on there, not including the obvious big stuff like the 105.


  I know the brad has 2 different types of ammo, HE and AP so im guessing there are other rounds avail for the 30mm but im not sure if the apache has the ability to flip a switch and change the type of ammo its firing


----------



## pardus (Dec 4, 2007)

> U.S. 30mm Ammunition:
> M789 (HEDP) High Explosive Dual Purpose
> M799 (HEI) High Explosive Incendiary


....


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the GAU8-A on the A-10 has AP/HE depleted rounds.  I shall go Google-fu and check myself.

Steve

Off you go


----------



## Olive Drab (Dec 4, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> I think the GAU8-A on the A-10 has AP/HE depleted rounds.  I shall go Google-fu and check myself.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Off you go


That A-10 round has got to be at least twice as long as the Apache's ammo


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 4, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> That A-10 round has got to be at least twice as long as the Apache's ammo



That's what SHE said....

I could not resist OD, thanks for the segway..( i know it is spelled wrong but I dont like the correct spelling) ;)

HERE is what I got from Global Security:

Part of it:
GAU-8 Avenger

The AN/GAU-8 30mm Avenger seven-barrel gatling gun, mounted only on the A-10 attack jet, is a 30mm, 7 barrel gattling gun used primarily in the air to ground role as a soft target killer and tank buster. This aircraft is used for close-air support in attacking ground threats such as armored tanks and vehicles, and also serves as a forward air control observer for sighting ground threats and directing air strikes against enemy targets. The gun, mounted in the fuselage nose of the A/OA-10 Thunderbolt, is produced by [ex General Electric] Martin Marietta Armament Systems.

According to some sources, the GAU-8 fires 1,800 rounds per minute, with the higher 4200 rd/min rate having been deleted in the 1980s. However, the A-10 can only fire in high rate, which is 3900 rounds per minute. Low rate went out with the use of the batelle gas diverting device, and although the A-10 no longer uses the batelle device, the limit on high rate only has remained, since it made no tactical sense to fire in low rate and have to spend that much more time on final to get the same number of rounds on target.

*The gun fires a mix of both high explosive incendiary (HEI) and armored piercing incendiary (API) ammunition. The PGU-13/B HEI High Explosive Incendiary round employs a standard M505 fuze and explosive mixture with a body of naturally fragmenting material that is effective against lighter vehicle and material targets. *The PGU-14/B API Armor Piercing Incendiary round has a lightweight body which contains a sub-calibre high density penetrator of Depleted Uranium (DU). In addition to its penetrating capability DU is a natural pyrophoric material which enhances the incendiary effects. The PGU-15/B TP Target Practice projectile simulates the exterior ballistics and provides a ballistic match to the HEI round and is used for pilot training.

Site:

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/systems/gau-8.htm

Steve


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 4, 2007)

Now.. THIS is some gun porn:


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 4, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> That A-10 round has got to be at least twice as long as the Apache's ammo



Not quite, found this on Global Sec also:

(Apache rounds)
# 30mm x 113  M788 (TP) Target Practice
# M789 (HEDP) High Explosive Dual Purpose
# M799 (HEI) High Explosive Incendiary
# M848 DUMMY

(A-10 rounds)
30mm x 173
# MK258 APFSDS-T Hydroballistic Anti-Mine
# PGU-13/B HEI High Explosive Incendiary
# PGU-14/B API Armor Piercing Incendiary [DU]
# PGU-15/B TP Target Practice


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 4, 2007)

Death from above...that was beeeutiful.


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 5, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> Now.. THIS is some gun porn:



Too bad they are not going to be making more of them, the A-10 is a great plane no doubt.


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2007)

That looks like Call of Duty 4. :)


----------



## pardus (Dec 5, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> Too bad they are not going to be making more of them, the A-10 is a great plane no doubt.



Yes it is a truely great plane, one that has been on the edge of being ditched for many years by shortsighted idiots.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 5, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> one that has been on the edge of being ditched for many years *by shortsighted idiots.*



Well put


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2007)

At least they just dropped the coin to upgrade them to A-10C models. That will extend their service life for some time. Globalsecurity.org is staing they'll last until FY2016 with some plans keeping them until FY2028. I think the last number is a bit optimistic though.

It was cool to see them return to Bagram with ordnance missing from the mount points...then a few days later we'd get to see why when the video was posted.


----------



## pardus (Dec 5, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> At least they just dropped the coin to upgrade them to A-10C models. That will extend their service life for some time. Globalsecurity.org is staing they'll last until FY2016 with some plans keeping them until FY2028. .



Excellent news!


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rather them than me..... Its that far away their road kill before they can hear the rds..


----------



## Ravage (Dec 5, 2007)

I doubt if Irish soldiers ever got hit by a AC-130


----------



## pardus (Dec 5, 2007)

Ravage said:


> I doubt if Irish soldiers ever got hit by a AC-130



IIRC it was an A10 that fired on some SAS in the gulf war, the missle fired didnt detonate and was handed back to the pilot later on!


----------



## Seraph (Dec 5, 2007)

Class video.


----------

